# Rat pellets - oxbow Regal Rat



## vegantaurean (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm wondering if you guys think the oxbow Regal Rat is best pellet diet for rats? and why?

Thanks

P.S - Not sure what I'm talking about? I'll show you the bag of Oxbow Regal Rat. 

http://static2.vipasuite.com/resources/dyn/files/82522/_fn/3#_RR_Face-RT_large_white.jpg


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Lots of people use RR  It is a high quality block but better for adults a year and up as it has relatively low protein. I've also heard of a lot of peoples' rats refusing to eat RR after a while, but I suppose that could be avoided by giving variety in the diet. I wouldn't want to eat the same block every single day of my life either


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

A lot of people use it. If you are worried about them getting sick of it also supplement there diet with fresh fruits and veggies.


----------



## vegantaurean (Feb 18, 2010)

jaguar said:


> Lots of people use RR  It is a high quality block but better for adults a year and up as it has relatively low protein. I've also heard of a lot of peoples' rats refusing to eat RR after a while, but I suppose that could be avoided by giving variety in the diet. I wouldn't want to eat the same block every single day of my life either


Ahh, I never thought that the rats refuse to eat RR for awhile. I'm used to my guinea pigs and rabbit who love to eat their oxbow pellets everyday. 

What is the second best lab block/pellets for rats?

Just curious, how much pellets you need to feed rat a day? 1/3 cup of pellets a day?


----------



## vegantaurean (Feb 18, 2010)

AMJ087 said:


> A lot of people use it. If you are worried about them getting sick of it also supplement there diet with fresh fruits and veggies.


Ahh, thanks for telling me this


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

It's pretty close between Harlan Teklad, Regal Rat, and Mazuri. It all depends on what's available to you - any of them will do just fine. If you can order online, get Harlan. If not, stick to RR or Mazuri.My boys get Mazuri because it's all I can get locally although I pay an absolute fortune for it. 

I don't feed my two any specific amount, just put a handful of blocks in the bowl, and when they're getting low I replenish them  Works well that way because then you're not limiting what they eat but the blocks are always fairly fresh.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Mine get a constant supply also of food. If you have country stores where you guys are check them out. You can often buy bulk bags of rodent food for much cheaper.


----------



## vegantaurean (Feb 18, 2010)

AMJ087 said:


> Mine get a constant supply also of food. If you have country stores where you guys are check them out. You can often buy bulk bags of rodent food for much cheaper.


That happen to me before. Country stores offer good prices for rodent food BUT please look at ingredients and nutrition! Country stores' products have lousy nutrition and ingredients.. 

It is best to buy little more expensive products such as Regal Rat (oxbow pellets) for healthier reason.


----------



## vegantaurean (Feb 18, 2010)

jaguar said:


> It's pretty close between Harlan Teklad, Regal Rat, and Mazuri. It all depends on what's available to you - any of them will do just fine. If you can order online, get Harlan. If not, stick to RR or Mazuri.My boys get Mazuri because it's all I can get locally although I pay an absolute fortune for it.
> 
> I don't feed my two any specific amount, just put a handful of blocks in the bowl, and when they're getting low I replenish them  Works well that way because then you're not limiting what they eat but the blocks are always fairly fresh.


I never heard of Harlan Teklad before. 

Ahh, free hand feeding? Then how to deal with overweight rats?


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Of course it depends on the brand! I worked at a zoo and I buy the same stuff from the same place the zoo bought their food for their rats. It is true you have to look though.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Harlan Teklad is a block formulated for laboratory rats that is pretty much the highest grade food you can get for your rats. But it's not available in stores, and must be ordered (usually in bulk) in online stores.

I've never had an overweight rat... As long as they are getting enough exercise or free range time every day they will maintain a healthy weight  Sometimes obesity is genetic too.


----------



## vegantaurean (Feb 18, 2010)

AMJ087 said:


> Of course it depends on the brand! I worked at a zoo and I buy the same stuff from the same place the zoo bought their food for their rats. It is true you have to look though.


Hmm, never thought that zoo keepers would buy cheap products for animals.. 

No wonder why I refuse to go to zoo because I knew that zoo never provide the basic nutrition that animals need everyday.


----------



## vegantaurean (Feb 18, 2010)

jaguar said:


> Harlan Teklad is a block formulated for laboratory rats that is pretty much the highest grade food you can get for your rats. But it's not available in stores, and must be ordered (usually in bulk) in online stores.
> 
> I've never had an overweight rat... As long as they are getting enough exercise or free range time every day they will maintain a healthy weight  Sometimes obesity is genetic too.


Ahh, don't you mind to give me the website so that I can check Harlan Teklad product(s)?

Thank you


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

vegantaurean said:


> AMJ087 said:
> 
> 
> > Of course it depends on the brand! I worked at a zoo and I buy the same stuff from the same place the zoo bought their food for their rats. It is true you have to look though.
> ...




This is extremely offensive to me!!!! Zoos DO NOT buy cheap food for rats. As I stated yes you need to check out the nutrition before you buy a brand. My rats are well taken care of, no problems minus the occasional myco flare up which is completly normal in rats. As far as the comment about them not providing basic nutrition this could not be farther from the truth. I had to go to school for 4 years to become a keeper. In that time nutrition is hit on hard!! In zoos themselves there are animal nutritionsits and I assure you they get fed better and get better nutrion then most people do!! Without zoos animals would be in a world of hurt! Who do you think promotes saving endangered species and does the research on the animals and their behaviors? Without this basic knowledge animals would be in a world of hurt!! Not to mention most zoos only have animals that can no longer go into the wild, they would be euthanized without zoos! Do not tell me zoos dont provide basic needs. Im sorry but you are one hundred percent wrong and could not be further from the truth!


----------



## psycho_ash (Sep 27, 2009)

vegantaurean said:


> AMJ087 said:
> 
> 
> > Of course it depends on the brand! I worked at a zoo and I buy the same stuff from the same place the zoo bought their food for their rats. It is true you have to look though.
> ...


You've *never heard * of Harlan Teklad, but you feel confident enough in your knowledge to diss what zoos feed their animals? Zoos which *hire nutritionists* who have had *years * of schooling? What is your problem, man?


----------



## psycho_ash (Sep 27, 2009)

And yes, the excessive use of bold was necessary.


----------



## vegantaurean (Feb 18, 2010)

First of all, I didn't realized that my roommate was using my computer. I didnt type it. My roommate did it because she is strongly against Zoo for some reasons. 

I guess I'll have to set up the lock on my computer every time I'll go away from the computer. 

I'm sorry for what my roommate said to you. 

Forgive her, please.. 

Thank you


----------



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

Ah the good ol 'my roommate went on my computer' excuse. meh. It seemed to me like you misunderstood what AMJ said. I'm sure why everyone got upset. Obviously Zoos keep really good care of their animals... Any decent Zoo I suppose. I've only been to a few but I've never been to one where the animals looked unhealthy.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Everyone uses the roomate excuse! Not buying it! Next time think/ research before you make very wrong assumptions.


----------



## psycho_ash (Sep 27, 2009)

*raises an eyebrow* Yep, your roommate... uh huh...


----------



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

Ive been on this forum since sept. and have heard that one used about 3 times. If I lived with someone I didn't trust not to mess with my online accounts then I would uncheck the Auto-sign in button.


----------

